# white rose pigeon show



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

who all is going to the white rose pigeon show on nov. 10th.2013 it's in Emigsville pa .. Heather is putting in 10 birds . 6 brunners pouters and 4 voorburg shield croppers . This should be a good show .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going. I haven't decided how many birds, most of them are still molting.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

we have one bird still molting but it might be done by the show


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I bread all summer so I have pigeons in various stages of the molt, and as soon as I seperated them the breaders started. My good blue bars that I haven't shown since Dunbar will be ready.


----------

